# HP in Unterverzeichnis / Google-Problem



## dobber812 (4. Januar 2009)

Hy,

ich muss Euch noch mal um Hilfe bitten 

wir hatten eine HTML page mit Index.html im rRot-verzeichniss unserer Webspaces. Dort war auch eine Google Sitemap abgelegt. Die Suchergebnisse in google waren zufriedenstellend.

Nun wurde die Seite in ein Unterverzeichnis geschoben mit .PHP Pages (CMS).
Haben nun eine neue XML-Sitemap erstellt und diese in das Unterverzeichniss gesteckt und auch diesen Pfad bei den Webmaster-tools von google angegeben.


Als weiterleitung wurde jede "alte" Seite mit 
	
	
	



```
Redirect 301
```
 auf den neuen Pfad im Unterberzeichniss weitergeleitet ... Das ganze Verzeichniss wollte er nicht weiterleiten confused....

Nun haben wir das Problem, dass google die Page ein ganzes Stück nach unten schiebt und auch nur die PDF´s etc auf der Seite gefunden werden.

Als Meta ist 
	
	
	



```
<META NAME="ROBOTS" CONTENT="INDEX,FOLLOW">
```
 angegeben...


Wo wurde hier nun ein Fehler begangen 
Besten Dank schonmal

Grüße


----------



## Klein0r (4. Januar 2009)

Eventuell wegen der neuen Endung?
An dem Unterverzeichnis kann es ja nicht liegen - oder taucht es in der Adresse auf? Sonst eventuell mal mit Subdomain arbeiten statt mit Unterverzeichnissen.

Schwer zu sagen - bin nicht so der Servermensch - deswegen sollte das Thema auch eigentlich in eine andere Kategorie verschoben werden 

Die richtigen Ranking-Profis werden sich aber schon noch melden 

lg


----------



## Maik (4. Januar 2009)

Klein0r hat gesagt.:


> Schwer zu sagen - bin nicht so der Servermensch - deswegen sollte das Thema auch eigentlich in eine andere Kategorie verschoben werden


... ist schon längst geschehen 

lg Maik


----------



## dobber812 (4. Januar 2009)

Also der neue Pfad taucht in der URL auf.

Soviel ich weiss, sollte "Redirec 301" aber google-freundlich sein ?!...

Danke fürs verschieben


----------



## xamunrax (6. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte jetzt nichts falsches sagen,  aber dein Ranking sinkt allein schon weil du *.php Endungen nutzt.
Google, Yahoo und Co. ranken (bewerten) statische Seiten (z.B. *.html oder *.htm) höher als php-Dateien, da sich hier der Inhalt i.d.R. dynamisch zusammen setzt und somit muss die URI mehrfach überprüft werden um zu gewährleisten, dass der Google-User keine leeren Seiten vorfindet.

Laut Google, wird bei einer dynamschen Seite (z.B. *.php) erst ein niedrigeres Ranking gesetzt und Woche für Woche erhöht, solange der Inhalt immer vorhanden bleibt. 

Jedoch kannst du das mit "mod_rewrite" umgehen, ist nur ein bissle Aufwand es im "CMS" zu ändern (je nach dem welches du benutzt)

Ich hoffe das ich dir damit helfen konnte.

Gruß,

Marco


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Januar 2009)

Abgesehen von dem Gesichtspunkt mit der PHP-Endung(den ich so allerdings bisher noch nirgends so zur Kenntnis genommen habe), ist dieses Redirect für Google ein signifikante Änderung.
Die Inhalte an der neuen Adresse sind für Google erstmal "neu", würde ich meinen, und als solche müssen sie neu verarbeitet und bewertet werden. 

Abgesehen davon ist auch das Alter einer Ressource für Google ein positiver Bewertungsfaktor(zumindest derzeit, soweit ich weiss)...diesen Faktor hättest du mit dem Redirect verloren.


----------

